# Mörtelwanne als Pflanzgefäß..???



## frido (5. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

mein Plan war, zwei Mörtelwannen als Pflanzgefäße zu benutzen-Sand mit Lehmanteil rein-fertig...! Jetzt war ich im Baumarkt und wollte zwei so Dinger besorgen. Die Teile haben aber derart nach Chemie gestunken, das ich mir nun nicht sicher bin, ob das den Fischen gefallen wird. Der Baumarktmitarbeiter war selbstverständlich außerstande, mir zu sagen aus welchem Material die Teile sind. Allerdings habe ich schon öfter gehört, das diese Eimer oder Wannen in Teichen eingesetzt werden oder sogar zur Zwischenhälterung von Fischen herhalten. Benutzt jemand diese Wannen/ Eimer und kann etwas zu dem Material sagen?

LG

Andreas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwanne als Pflanzgefäß..???*

Jepp, ich.

Habe den Baueimer für meine Seerose allerdings einige Zeit draußen in der Sonne verwittern lassen bis sie rein und in den Teich kam.


----------



## Olli.P (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwanne als Pflanzgefäß..???*

Hallo Andreas,

wir benutzen die Mörtelwannen und Baueimer zu hauf in den Pflanzenteichen. 

Allerdings waren unsere beim Einbringen schon ein *"Paar"* Tage alt! :smoki

Von daher würde ich sagen, jetzt besorgen, über den Winter Ausdünsten lassen und dann im Frühjahr Die Pflanzen mit Wanne/Eimer einsetzen. 

Das Material dieser Gefäße müsste meines Wissens nach PE sein!


----------



## Nori (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwanne als Pflanzgefäß..???*

Ich benutz so einen Wanne seit 2 Jahren als Medieneinsatz in meinem Bio-Filter.
Ich hab das Teil damals nur mit geöffneten Autoscheiben heimfahren können - so muffeln die Dinger.
Auswaschen etc. bringt wenig - die muss man tatsächlich abwittern lassen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## waterman (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwanne als Pflanzgefäß..???*

Hi,
ich benutze die Baueimer auch und hab sie immer ziemlich schnell nach dem Kauf schon benutzt.
Gruß
Will


----------



## Boxerfan (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwanne als Pflanzgefäß..???*

Hei , ich benutze Baueimer und Speiswannen als Pflanzkübel. Keine Probleme damit. Wenn sie zu stark riechen, laß sie ein paar Tage draußen stehen. Material ist meines Wissens PE


----------



## Wado (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwanne als Pflanzgefäß..???*

Hallo Andreas

kannst Du dich noch erinnern, als Du deine Folie ausgebreitet hast? Diese hat doch sicherlich auch nach Chemie gerochen. Auch meine EPDM Folie hat gerochen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## frido (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mörtelwanne als Pflanzgefäß..???*

Nöö-kann ich  mich nicht...-die wird erst am Samstag ausgebreitet...:smoki

Habe mir jetzt auch zwei von den Kübeln  gekauft-nach zwei Tagen im Garten ist der Geruch schon deutlich besser. Die Seerose, die nächstes Frühjahr gepflanzt werden soll. kommt dann auch in so ein Teil.


----------

